# Sarcoidosis in Remission? - HELP!



## jessv1910 (Jan 24, 2013)

How would you code Sarcoidosis in Remission? No meds, no treatement. Would it be correct to report  it as a history of, or would it be okay to report it as current 135 since there is no code for "remission"


----------



## hewitt (Jan 24, 2013)

Per the information you've given, and if the documentation states "Sarcoidosis in Remission," I would code it as history of.


----------



## jessv1910 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks. I wasn't sure because some one told me that Sarcoidosis is not curable but that a lot of times it goes in remission. The "history of" codes state that the pt had a disease that no longer exist. So I wasn't sure which way to go...


----------



## hewitt (Jan 24, 2013)

It is not "curable." This manifests itself via various symptoms so it is safer not to code it as active when the physician documents that it is in remission. My understnading of remission is that there are no current episodes/complications, not that the problem is non-existent.


----------



## jessv1910 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks so much for your time and information. 
That is my understanding too. Remission= no current episode/ complication but not stating the condition is non-existent. This is the reason why I wasn't sure to assign a "history of" code. (V code - "history of" meaning no longer present)


----------



## BarCode (Jan 30, 2013)

Remission = diminution of seriousness or intensity; a temporary recovery; abatement.


----------

